# Schriften in Freehand verzerren?



## Earl-Grey (7. Oktober 2004)

Die angehängten Beispiele, habe ich in Photoshop erstellt, kann man die Schriften denn auch in Freehand irgendwie so ohne großen Aufwand verzerren? 



Und noch eine Frage wie erstelle ich am besten solch einen „3d effekt“ in freehand wie bei superman?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. Oktober 2004)

1) Biegen von Text:
Öffne ein neues Freehand Dokument und schreibe den gewünschten Text.

Klicke jetzt auf "WINDOW > TOOLBARS > ENVELOPE" 
(es sollte sich eine Palette öffnen)

Jetzt markierst du den Text, wählst in der gerade geöffneten Palette die gewünschte Verzerrung und klickst auf "CREATE" (befindet sich links neben dem Drop-Down-Menü auf der ENVELOPE-Palette).

2) 3D-Effekt
Auf deiner Werkzeugpalette gibt es ein Werkzeug namens "EXTRUDE". Du markierst wieder deinen Text und ziehst mit dem EXTRUDE-Werkzeug den Text / das Objekt auf die gewünschte "Entfernung". 

FERTIG! 
PROBLEM SOLVED!

..aso, habe das ganze mit Freehand MX getestet!


----------

